# Customer Hall of shame



## 12shinglemyroof (Aug 30, 2016)

About a month ago I had a potential call me to see if i could come out for a free inspection and then her current roofing company could do the work because her current roofing guy was going to charge for the inspection. First time I ever heard that one.

No idea where or how she heard of me.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

12shinglemyroof said:


> About a month ago I had a potential call me to see if i could come out for a free inspection and then her current roofing company could do the work because her current roofing guy was going to charge for the inspection. First time I ever heard that one.
> 
> No idea where or how she heard of me.


And you told her you would be right out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Customer calls office. Partner gets info and sends it to me to call him and go look at. 30 minutes later guy calls back to office. "No hear from your guy yet"? Partner calls me back. Please call him... I reply needy fellow huh. I call him he's all excited and asks what time it is. I say 1:45. He says great I'll be back from lunch and at home by 2:30 so we meet then? I reply sir I'm in the middle of a job that has to be done by tomorrow night. Can I meet with you around 4pm tomorrow. He says sure ok no problem. So 4pm tomorrow comes around and I go to his house. He had to leave on an emergency out of state. Well then.... Call me when you get back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Youngin' said:


> Gonna have to remember the chainsaw one. :laughing:


I like the three step warranty


----------



## gingerbeardhs (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm signed to a few lead gens. Some favourites:

Notes on public holidays 

Notes at 22:58 on a Friday

Any notes before my alarm to wake up.

Demanding notes 

Notes wanting only to pay 1/4 what its worth.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wraber (Sep 1, 2016)

*Exterior Walk Door Installed In Sliding Door*

Who said this isn't possible?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Wraber said:


> Who said this isn't possible?


----------



## Wraber (Sep 1, 2016)

Retail customer calls and places order for lumber & misc. then asks if we could swing by his metal supplier (our competition), and bring his metal along when we deliver lumber Idiots really do exist.


----------

